# I'll never buy Gun Show Reloads again!



## Richard686 (May 16, 2009)

A small problem. I had some gun show .223 reloads, and wanted to plink them all up. and many fired well but there was one short load that stuck the bullet half way up the barrel. Is there a proper , safe way..not to harm the barrel, to get the bullet out? 
It is the .223 fmj round.
Thanks


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I have used my gun cleaning rod to get one out before.....


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

Don't use your cleaning rod in case you damage it.
Go to a hradware store and buy a piece of brass rod at the appropriate diameter, and use that with a soft mallet to push the bullet out of the muzzle.
If you have an old 22 cal rod, you can use that, but don't use your regular rod.
I have also used wooden dowel for this, but it was 30 cal.
MagnumManiac.
:sniper:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Good rule of thumb & lesson learned...

I don't shoot anyone's reloads but my own with a single exception. That being when my agency decides to buy remans from a reputatble company. I know the company(s) are reputable as I'm the guy who researches them and does my agency's buying...


----------



## bigshooter23 (Feb 18, 2008)

i would also try a air hose with the rubber nozzle spray gun. just remember to point in safe direction.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Did you try shooting another bullet to push it out? {joking}


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

HARRY2 said:


> Did you try shooting another bullet to push it out? {joking}


Did that once in my rash youth, when shooting a rapid fire string with a S&W Combat Masterpiece and some reloads I found in my office when I took my first LE job in ND.

It went; boom, boom, pop (primer going off but powder not ignited, thus pushing the bullet a couple inches down the barrel), *BOOM*!!!!


Had to send that Model 15 back to S&W to replace a bulged barrel and how I came out with nothing worse than a hand thar felt like I slammed it on a tabletop as hard as I could, was nothing short of a miracle...


----------



## Deserttoad45 (Jul 6, 2009)

I never shoot anybodys reloads.  Never, never! I will shoot factory loads and my own roll ups, but thats all.


----------



## bjeffv (Jul 25, 2008)

Same here. bought some 10mm reloads at a gun show for like 3 bucks less then new, he said they were hot loads. They were the weakest dirtiest bullets I have ever used. He cut all corners possible


----------

